# Office Hours Talks with Dennis Johnson



## R. Scott Clark (May 4, 2010)

_Office Hours_ this month talks with Dr Dennis Johnson, Professor of Practical Theology at Westminster Seminary California. 

Dennis is one of the original faculty members at WSC and has taught New Testament as well Practical Theology and served as Academic Dean for much of the school’s history. He is author of the widely read commentary on the Revelation, _Triumph of the Lamb_, the much-valued survey of the theology of Acts, _The Message of_ Acts, and _Him We Proclaim_, an important and widely used introduction to biblical interpretation and preaching. All these titles are available through The Bookstore at WSC.

Hear all the Office Hours programs.

Subscribe to Office Hours in iTunes

Contact us at [email protected]

Thanks for listening.


----------

